# Help on Dubai Silicon Oasis and Sport's City



## amanda.shaks (May 16, 2015)

Hi Everyone!

I am looking for a one bedroom apartment in DSO or Sport's City.
I've come across 3 shortlisted candidates and would love your feedback on the buildings.

1. La Vista Residence in Dubai Silicon Oasis
2. Olympic Park 1 or 2 - Sport's City
3. Ice Hockey Tower - Sport's City

Thanks!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

I live in Silicon a stone's throw from La Vista and I don't think it's open yet, or it might have just opened. Can't comment on the building but I do recommend the area.


----------

